# Aponogeton Ulvaceus



## cichlidkeeper (Feb 3, 2010)

I am planning to get an aponogeton ulvaceus. it is going to go in my 55 planted tanganyikan community. i have 128 watts and CO2. i also occasionally dose with flourish but try not to now because of algal growth. i would like to know if anyone has had experience with it. i read that it grows fast. also, when it sprouts flowers, is it ok to leave them, or should i take a picture of them and snip them off? thanks


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I have one in this tank (center) that grows fine pretty much unaided. It regularly grows seed pods (not sure I'd call them flowers, but maybe...) and I usually cut them off weekly and pull the ratty leaves which keeps it looking nice. The tank is roughly 4GH/4KH with CO2 injection and I fertilize using estimative index semi-regularly. I imagine your tank will be quite different for Tangenyikan fish, but I assume you've chosen this plant because it will grow in those conditions? There are 8 T5 bulbs on the tank which is a lot of light, but for the most part it grows well. But as is normal I guess, I've had crazy success with a plant and then had nothing but problems... so it varies. But the ulvaceous keeps going through it all.

Michael


----------



## cichlidkeeper (Feb 3, 2010)

are you sure that is an ulvaceous? it looks more like a crispus..... anyway, thanks for the info. i have read that it does fairly well in most conditions, so im assuming it should do good in my tank hopefully.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

No, this is my Crispus in a different tank:


----------



## cichlidkeeper (Feb 3, 2010)

looks like an aponogeton boivinianus.....

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source...g-m1&aql=&oq=aponogeton+b&fp=a048890d3c90c6fc


----------



## tetraphonic (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm a newbie with this plant and had just purchased it from a lfs this past weekend because it was so beautiful undulating in the water current. It was growing lushly in low lighting and I was told that it would do well without Co2. 

I thought I'd get rid of the snails first by putting it into my loach tank for a few days before moving it to my 55g heavily planted tank. Big mistake. The problem was not the loaches, it was the green phantom plecostomus... he shredded the stalks to pulps! (It must have been mighty tasty 

Anyway, I pulled it up and trimmed off all of the chewed up stalks (there were only 2 leaves left intact out of about 12) and put it into the planted tank.

I was also told that this particular one does not go completely dormant, so I will be watching to see what happens. The research I had done said to take out the tuber and cover it in potting soil/peat moss for 4-6 weeks and then place it back in the tank on the substrate without burying it until it starts to sprout.

I'd be interested to hear what kind of luck others have had with this, too.


----------



## cichlidkeeper (Feb 3, 2010)

ive had mine for a couple weeks. need to get some pics. most seen in the hobby for sale are hybrids of ulvaceus and crispus. mine definitely has both, because of the spiral leaves, but they are also wrinkled, like crispus. it is surviving so far, but my aponogeton boivinianus is doing extremely well......


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Such a gorgeous african


----------

